# 1961 Chevrolet 230 cu. in. AM Code



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

This is an engine that I bought the '51 Chevy Bel Air (it's not a Bel Air, it's a Styleline, Bel Air's weren't made until 1953) for, the inline 6. 

This engine is intended for an upcoming project. I had to do some reworking and change the placement of the fuel pump, oil fill tube and distributor. The carb was also modified to resemble one for a 1962 era car. This is an AM Code 230 cubic inch, 135 horsepower with 220 ft. lbs. of torque. The transmission is the '51 Chevy and will not be going into the project car, instead it will have a Code W306 3-speed. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










More on that project in the weeks to come....


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

looks great.
Russell


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

The long thing between the carb and the rear breather on the valve cover is the throttle return spring. On the engine I am depicting I remember it having nearly a foot long return spring that looked for all intents and purposes like a garage door spring, it was that hefty. You could almost rupture an achilles tendon trying to accelerate as I recall. Besides being wired in the correct firing order and having a dipstick that actually works (it's a PITA to put back though) it also has a correct fuel line, throttle linkage, heater hoses and wiring off the generator, which you can see in the background. The car it's going into had no a/c and no power steering (unfortunately).


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

So, where did you get the spring that you used there then Pete, Looks to small to be out of a Fountain pin, do they make them that small for hobbies, or did you have to wind your own. and what shade of Red is that on the block, look like one you could use for one of the Ferrari kits, that shade anyway.

Ian


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

It's actually ignition wire wrapped around a micro drill bit. The orange is Chevrolet Engine Orange, engines built in LA could have been either orange or blue. Carb linkage is a Detail Master item.


----------

